# Persian kittens for adoption chapelhouse Persians



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Adopt - Chapelhouse Persian Rescue

This makes me sad  I'm only posting this link as these two are only 8 months old and surely the breeder would want them back ? Maybe someone will recognise them as I don't think this colour is especially common ?


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

What little sweethearts, how bloomin cute do they look. Bless them, hope they find their forever home very soon


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Beauties indeed. At least they have been well looked after and not given up on a whim. I wonder why they didn't ask the breeder to help? Couldn't have lost their details in less than 6 months. At least the new owners will be vetted and not fall into the wrong hands.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Maybe the breeder wasn't willing to take them back  I saw on a persian breeders website a few weeks ago " once a kitten has left us, we can never take it back "  I was pretty shocked as the breeder of my NFCs has it in her contract that my boys must never go to rescue, only back to her  which is nice


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

May not be the same breeder but on Rushden PR there was something about a Persian breeder having to give up and all their cats were looking for new homes. Just had a look colour points my favourites!

When I had beau my raggie that I had to rehome as an only cat, his breeder didn't want him back as he had the herpes virus. They had taken back cats from other people though. My NFCs and coon would all have to go back to their breeder as well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Such a shame poor things, hope they find lovely homes soon.
I also have in my contract that any cat/kitten that leaves me must be returned.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Have just put the word out to my northern CP contacts. I do wish these rescues would bother to contact the breeders before going ahead and rehoming our cats. Most of us would rather have them back, and that leaves a space for another needy cat to come in. Really hoping I'll be able to find the breeder of these two ladies.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Have just put the word out to my northern CP contacts. I do wish these rescues would bother to contact the breeders before going ahead and rehoming our cats. Most of us would rather have them back, and that leaves a space for another needy cat to come in. Really hoping I'll be able to find the breeder of these two ladies.


That's great  I would've asked chapelhouse who the breeder is but unfortunately, we had a falling out so I know she wouldn't reply to a mail from me


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Must admit i dont know many persian breeders but if i can help in anyway to find the breeder i will do all i can to help.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Could anyone drop her an email? No point in me doing it as most folks will recognise my name.


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Could anyone drop her an email? No point in me doing it as most folks will recognise my name.


I'm happy to but how do I ask who the breeder is without sounding suspicious? Actually, if you can wait until this afternoon I can ring her - much easier to find things out in conversation


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Phoning i think would get a better result, emails can read insulting whereas if you speak their is no doubt. xxxx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_how gorgeous are they, i do hope the breeder can be found, in my contract i must get in touch with all the breeders of my cats and hand them back, hopefully that would never ever happen, but i guess some peoples situations do change, and its nice to know that most breeders care enough to help if things went wrong._


----------

